# Windjammer Landing in St. Lucia is now also affiliated with II



## tashamen (Jun 4, 2009)

The heading says it all.  I'm so excited since we don't use RCI, and this is one of the resorts I've wanted to go to for a long time.  

II currently has Getaways online for Windjammer Landing at very good rates from June 2009 through June 2010.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow -- those are great prices ... a 2-BR Spring Break for $839!  I went through the entire process to see if there was a "mandatory AI," but this is the only message that came up:

Each confirmation will receive a BONUS USD 100 resort credit in SUN DOLLARS applied to the unit folio upon check-in. SUN DOLLARS may be used for resort activities and amenities such as dining, meal plan supplements, spa services, alcoholic beverages, tours and more. SUN DOLLARS are not refundable or redeemable for cash. This offer is valid for confirmations through December 19, 2010. 

An even better deal --- I'm sorely tempted!


----------



## Anne S (Jun 5, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> Wow -- those are great prices ... a 2-BR Spring Break for $839!  I went through the entire process to see if there was a "mandatory AI," but this is the only message that came up:
> 
> Each confirmation will receive a BONUS USD 100 resort credit in SUN DOLLARS applied to the unit folio upon check-in. SUN DOLLARS may be used for resort activities and amenities such as dining, meal plan supplements, spa services, alcoholic beverages, tours and more. SUN DOLLARS are not refundable or redeemable for cash. This offer is valid for confirmations through December 19, 2010.
> 
> An even better deal --- I'm sorely tempted!



You might want to check out the mandatory AI rates before booking. As I recall on the RCI site, they are quite hefty, and that is probably why the Getway prices are so good.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

That's just it -- I could not find any mention of mandatory AI.  I read through all the disclosures and didn't see it (and have seen it on other resorts).  Maybe I missed it?


----------



## Anne S (Jun 5, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> That's just it -- I could not find any mention of mandatory AI.  I read through all the disclosures and didn't see it (and have seen it on other resorts).  Maybe I missed it?



I just checked the RCI directory, and apparently the AI is optional now, at least with RCI:

Resort Fees 
Optional All Inclusive Program. The program includes meals, beverages and all water sports offered by the resort. If the All Inclusive Program is not taken, there is a Mandatory non-refundable utility/ housekeeping fee of US$180 in a 1 Bedroom, US$215 in a 2 Bedroom & US$250 in a 3 Bedroom confirmed. The All Inclusive Program is not available for 3 Bedroom Unit Confirmations.

Child Age = 4-12 


Check-In Between Fees Notes 
Jan-03-2009 Jan-01-2010 Adult Fee: US $2080.00
Child Fee: US $537.00
Fee Type=weekly  1 Bedroom Unit All Inclusive fees are per room, per week in double or single occupancy. The resort requires a minimum occupancy of 2 Adults and a maximum occupancy of 2 Adults & 2 Children in 1 Bedroom units.


Jan-03-2009 Jan-01-2010 Adult Fee: US $4015.00
Child Fee: US $537.00
Fee Type=weekly  2 Bedroom Unit All Inclusive fees are per room, per week in quadruple or single occupancy. The resort requires a minimum occupancy of 4 Adults and a maximum occupancy of 4 Adults & 2 Children in 2 Bedroom units.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah -- I've seen those fees on RCI before -- $2000+ for an adult -- that's crazy.  

But, I went all the way through the booking process on II, until the last screen when you put your CC in, and there was no mention of anything but the $100 _credit._  That's why I'm sorely tempted to book a spring break week.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

To make this even more attractive, Jet Blue has $99 flights from JFK to St Lucia for October 26 - November 14 (flights are on Sundays, Mondays and Thursdays only).


----------



## tashamen (Jun 5, 2009)

There is no manadtory AI at the resort when you go through II.

Also, right now it's $25 off all Getaways booked through about June 25th (I forget the exact date) - makes it even better.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 5, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> To make this even more attractive, Jet Blue has $99 flights from JFK to St Lucia for October 26 - November 14 (flights are on Sundays, Mondays and Thursdays only).




Great prices on nonstop flights but all the available dates are Sat-Sat. If there were any Sun-Sun I would have grabbed one. The only downside to the resort IMO is the 90 minute drive from the airport.


----------

